# 12 Volt LEDs Ready to Install Fits all cars



## McKinney300z (Dec 9, 2005)

Check out this site for your LED Conversions. Most just plug right into your existing bulb sockets. Voltage Regulator and Reistor built right into them.

http://www.superbrightleds.com


----------

